# iPhone doesn't charge from wall



## MobiusJedi (Jan 25, 2010)

We've had an iPhone 4 since September. Recently, it stopped charging from any cable/wall adapter combo. It will now only charge from the PC, and only from one particular cable. Ehow told me how to disable the autoplay nuisance, but eventually we may need to recharge without a pc nearby. I've tried a hard reset, but no change.

Any ideas?


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

If it's charging okay, allbeit only from USB via a PC, I would hazard a guess that the mains charger is faulty and needs replacing. Try to borrow a friends iPhone charger just to be sure that yours is indeed faulty before buying a new one.


----------



## MobiusJedi (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, I've tried a few different usb wall chargers that still charge and power other phones and devices. I'm guessing it's a software/firmware issue.


----------

